# trucks



## clgroofing (Jan 23, 2011)

need some ideas for carrying roof tools truck set up?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Trailer downside:
Dumps smell terrible, rain makes it much worse so trailering and getting out opening doors, dumping, and getting back in, pulling forward and getting back out to shut the gates and drop the bed and then getting back in ruins a everyday driver 

New truck downside:
Dropping shingles 2 stories into a used dump truck (see pics) and some hits the hood it doesn't hurt as much as a new 350,450,or 550. 

Used or older trucks downside:
Can't think of any, oh possible oil stains on the driveway...


Gotta have a great looking truck to be the everyday driver, sales call mobile so I attached what I think is the best truck on the road..IMO.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Truck pics


----------



## clgroofing (Jan 23, 2011)

how many square have u had on the chev and still had her dump with ease? i tend to over load lol and somtimes i end up shovel off some wich defeats the purpose and ruens my hold day!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

36. But no shoveling. It was too much. I recently sold her and am looking into another used one from the same big roofing co with the same bed... they spelled Chevy wrong on the new one.. FORD, whatever that means LOL. 

A good point in a truck is the tailgate. This one swings down and is held with a chain at any desired height. The benefit is the speed at the landfill, drop tailgate to flat position- pull back cover and back right out to the dumping spot, push the button and drive away no standing in muddy garbage. 

The 12' bed is so much better to me than a shorty dump truck. Can lay a ton of 2x12x14's across the dropped tailgate. Wouldn't do that with a 8 footer


----------



## clgroofing (Jan 23, 2011)

thank u for the tip! i was also looking into hook and lift dumpster trucks,11ft box idk if this would be a good option i have found a couple on craigslist in the 15g range. i figure i could use one on the truck at the job we are at, then drop an empty one at the job coming up to keep the crew moving..in your personal opinion or have u seen this option used? and do u think it would be worth it? some of the houses we do are preety close together where dropping a dumpster would be nice in the street to haul debri with a wheel barrow to it. and it could be easily picked up at nite..


----------



## clgroofing (Jan 23, 2011)

another truck i was looking at were the isuzu for there cab over desine witch would be great for easy turning. almost like a "zero turn dumpster" lol. and there suposed from what i heard get close to 20mpg loaded and run forever! but there again they are very pricey!


----------

